# HDMI sudden failure



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

After a year and a half or so of no problem, HDMI (to DVI on Sony 34 in TV) failed suddenly. Saw a similar issue on 622 forum.
Have been absent from this forum for nearly that long. Hope all are well. :hi:
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## stringray13 (Jul 12, 2007)

Are you referring to the port or the cable?


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

Zephyr,

The early model 622s were prone to failure due to a marginal attachment of the connector to the circuit board. Later 622s, and 942s use a more rugged connector. I've had my 622 connected to an Optoma RD-50 since Oct last year and last night it stopped working (was moving some furniture / cleaning up some wiring). After troubleshooting with a 942, a PC and 20" LCD panel, I believe the cause of the problem was the cable. I replaced the cable and all is well.

You could also try resetting both the 942 and TV by unplugging both for 30 seconds or so. 

Mark


----------



## Miner (Oct 29, 2004)

Zephyr,

After further review, it turns out my 622's HDMI output went sour. All was fine yesterday, but this morning it crapped out. A replacement 622 is on its way.

I suggest full power resetting both the TV and 942 just for good measure.

Mark


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Zep- contact dish have them replace your 942 with a 622 or 722. The 942 is not worth swapping. They are moving HD channels to mpeg-4 and will help you with a 622 or 722 swap out.


----------

